# MY BAND (A Hopeless Lie) DEBUT E.P NOW AVAILABLE!!



## sonknuck23 (Sep 27, 2010)

For all of you who aren't aware, I'm the drummer of Montreal Post-Hardcore band "A Hopeless Lie". We entered the studio this summer and came out with an E.P That FINALLY was released at our EP Release show / party last night. It is NOW available locally, and this week should be flooding the internet, which means ANY OF YOU interested can partake in purchasing a copy of this piece of wonder! haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Check us out if you haven't: http://www.myspace.com/ahopelesslieband



The E.P is entitled "Monster In The Mirror". It's 10$, I'm sure it'll be a bit more if it's sent, but it wont be a lot of money, haha. It'll be affordable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It features 5 songs, with a soft rock, heavy post-hardcore, brutal-southern HxC feel to each song. Strange mix, I know.

Also, listen to the back-up vocals in the last track if you pick up a copy! It's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. haha.


Thanks for those of you who supported us, and if you pick up a copy of the CD, you'll be shocked to see that in the Thank-You's, I listed "GBAtemp" since you guys have checked out my band before (some of you haven't) and etc, and any exposure is good exposure, especially when it's a place I visit so frequent!


Thanks in advance, and be sure to check us out! Who knows? Maybe we'll be touring soon. . .! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








sonknuck23


----------



## monkat (Sep 27, 2010)

I saw the picture of your band.
Got a bad impression.

Listened to the song.
Fears confirmed.

(at least the beginning - the screamy parts are better, but you're doing the screaming wrong. Also don't mix it with singing. It sounds bad with a male singer.)


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 27, 2010)

? Thanks, I guess?


----------



## Forstride (Sep 27, 2010)

I like it!  I'll definitely buy it when I get money!

Also, I see you guys are playing with We Came As Romans.  Never really listened to them, but I know they are pretty famous by now, so congrats on that!


----------



## Dangy (Sep 27, 2010)

You should give it away free, like Dawn of the Hero did.

Also, sounds very crabcore-ish.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 27, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> You should give it away free, like Dawn of the Hero did.


$10 for a 5-song EP by a band that few have ever heard of... I'd think up a better marketing scheme.


----------



## PettingZoo (Sep 27, 2010)

Sounds good and a bit crabcore-ish as Dangy mentioned but mixed with post-hardcore, some parts (mainly just the breakdowns) sound a bit like TDWP, as well as something else that I just can't put my finger on. I don't really like it at all or TDWP for that matter, though that's just my taste in music. 

Good job dude, also why does that dude have blue stuff in his hair?


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 27, 2010)

injected11: We've been selling them just fine, 10$ isn't really a lot of money for a 5 song E.P, to be honest.

Dangy: I have VERY LITTLE control over what happens financially with the band, I'm just the drummer, and I have dozens of other projects going on so I pretty much just advertise and play shows.

PettingZoo: I don't know what crab-core means. And yeah, I hate TDWP. For the record, this band is 100% not my style at all but they're my good friends and I enjoy playing the drums, haha. In all honestly, though, it's not a bad record. In fact, I've gotten a lot of positive feedback on it, from emo kids to metal heads. I guess around here people are just a bit more open to everything about appreciating recording quality and individual musical talent as opposed to just pointing out the genre. (not saying any of you did that specifically, and I also didn't mean it in a rude way, don't worry!)



EDIT: Don't make it look bad, btw, if I put GBAtemp in the thank-you's and none of you are actually interested LMAO.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 27, 2010)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Sounds good and a bit crabcore-ish as Dangy mentioned but mixed with post-hardcore, some parts (mainly just the breakdowns) sound a bit like TDWP, as well as something else that I just can't put my finger on. I don't really like it at all or TDWP for that matter, though that's just my taste in music.
> 
> Good job dude, also why does that dude have blue stuff in his hair?


1) Crabcore isn't a genre...Lol.
2) It doesn't sound anything like TDWP...I would know, hence my username.  Maybe along the lines of Attack Attack almost.
3) Not angry at you, just to clarify (The other two points sounding like I'm about to kill you).


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 27, 2010)

Attack Attack!! is a horrible band. So is TDWP, though. Haha. Man, I really don't belong in this band.
Although to be fair, I don't think we sound like attack attack at all. They only play power-chords and techno through all of their songs, and we sound nothing like that.
Plus the bass and drums are FAR MORE intricate than ANYTHING Attack Attack has ever done.

Maybe TDWP is a bit more technical, but I still don't like 'em.

I'm very upset I was compared to them.

It's weird, because my favorite band is The Fall of Troy and we sound nothing like them. (Although I wish we did.)


----------



## Ultimateplaya (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm actually a friend of sonknuck23 and have been to many of their shows, including this past one.

The sound NOTHING like TDWP and Attack Attack! believe me.

They are not "Crab core", some dumb made up genre you kids are thinking about, they are Post-Hardcore with some Southern Hardcore mixed in.

Just buy the EP and you'll know exactly what i'm talking about, my face exploded with the other songs


Also don't judge them by the way they look, (even though i don't really like the bassist and guitar player much)


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 27, 2010)

ROFL @ Zaf: "Get rid of the ugly one." LMAO.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice afro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunatley I don't really want to spend $10 on you E.P quite yet, maybe some other time

Also you really need to try and get into the style of music you play if you wanna be successful at all


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 2, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We didn't sell it for $10, we gave it out for free on the internet and sell em for $6 for physical copies.


You should put up a download link though, I will give it a full listen. I only listened to the track on the MySpace.


----------



## injected11 (Oct 2, 2010)

I was unclear I think. I meant they should find another marketing scheme, like yours.


----------

